# Orchid Mantis Mating



## Jab91 (Jan 7, 2020)

so I introduced my female and male yesterday night. Fed the girl Dubias and used a popsicle stick to move the male behind her and get him on. It’s been 1 whole day now, I’ve heard him drumming and trying to connect but haven’t actually seen them connect. I want to remove him tomorrow morning and give him a break and food but how will I know if they successfully mated? Should I leave them together for longer since they seem okay for now?  I just don’t want to lose my male cause I have another female I want to use him for.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 7, 2020)

Don't separate them, but keep an eye on them. Males can take a few days to get comfortable.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 7, 2020)

Do you have them under heat? If not, try high 70s. like 78F.


----------

